# Air Miles - do any Irish Credit Cards give awards?



## emmajemima (7 Oct 2006)

I am currently living in Australia and happily clocking up frequent flyer points on my credit card.  I suggested my parents get credit cards with air mile awards but having checked it out there doesn't seem to be any except Ryanair.  
Surely there must be an Aer Lingus/One World linked credit card available in Ireland?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Oct 2006)

emmajemima said:


> I am currently living in Australia and happily clocking up frequent flyer points on my credit card.  I suggested my parents get credit cards with air mile awards but having checked it out there doesn't seem to be any except Ryanair.
> Surely there must be an Aer Lingus/One World linked credit card available in Ireland?



Bizarrely I dont' think there is any more .. there used to be some AIB / Aer Lingus Gold Visa card - but I'm pretty sure it's been discontinuned around the time Aer Lingus cut back their frequent flyer programme

MBNA do have a Delta Airlines one which allows you to collect Delta Skymiles .. which would potentially be more useful than the Ryanair card.

Not sure there's any other options for frequent flyer miles


----------



## redchariot (7 Oct 2006)

Yes it is true that there are no air miles for credit card use unfortunately


----------



## RainyDay (8 Oct 2006)

I think Aer Lingus pulled out of One World some time back. Do a search on this forum on credit card rewards and you'll find some threads discussing broader reward systems (i.e. rewards for all spending, not just air miles).


----------



## circle (9 Oct 2006)

Yes, Aer Lingus are pulling out of One World on April 1st next year:

http://www.oneworld.com/ow/news/details?objectID=8613


----------



## Alex (10 Oct 2006)

i have never seen any irish credit card do air miles myself and i have had a few cards over the years.


----------



## shelflife (11 Oct 2006)

mbna /pigsback give piggy points for money spent, and the points can be used in a variety of ways,but not airmiles, still better than nothing


----------



## hotlips (18 Oct 2006)

Yes, the AIB / Aer Lingus one was discontinued and there is none now. There is an Aer Lingus business Visa which gives you a Priority Pass for lounge access but no miles with any airline. It's also quite expensive at about €200 per year.

The Amex Blue with 1% cash back is the next best thing I guess, if you can get enough use out of Amex.


----------



## delanest (3 May 2012)

I have the same question. Just wondering if anything has changed in the last 5 years! 


If not can anyone recommend a non-Irish one that offers a decent deal and offers One-World Air miles?


----------



## geecee (22 May 2012)

Another vote for me on delanest';s query... was just wondering that myself!


----------

